# anyone had sucess with Valerian?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've just got some 450mg valerian root tablets to see if they help my constant anxiety. Also I have some 'Kalms' tablets; 45mg hops, 135mg valerian and 90mg gentian extract.Anyone tried these before?Also, is it harmful to take more than the recommended amount?


----------



## 21347 (Sep 11, 2006)

I find valerian very calming, but it also can cause drowsiness. It is good to take before you go to bed.


----------

